# Hymer 550s leisure battery losing charge



## zakkira (Aug 4, 2010)

Can anyone help please, our Hymer is a 1984 550s. The leisure battery doesn't seem to hold a charge. If it is plugged into mains via a hookup, should the leisure battery be charging? It generally stays charged for about two weeks before going flat.

Many thanks


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi it depends on the age of the battery.... if its around 5 years old its very much due for replacement...... there are other things i could suggest but will see if the age thing is the answer....


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

The battery should charge on hookup and your amp meter should indicate this.

As clive says if the batteries are getting on they will lose charge. There is always some drain happening from the frost switch in the boiler to anything wrongly wired into the leisure battery circuit like RV camera or similar. The only way to check whether its the van or the batteries is to pull the batteries out and see whether they drop charge naturally.

An auto electrician trip may be in order.

two weeks with no load seems a bit quick to me.

cheers

barry


----------



## zakkira (Aug 4, 2010)

*Battery losing power*

Thanks for advice will disconnect and test , think a new one is due !! Should we leave motorhome connected to mains or not ?

Thanks tony


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

My general impression is that most who can leave the van on hookup. I have new place to store mine and I am trying it this winter. Usually I just disconnect all batteries after getting them fully topped up . doesnt take too long and they are good to go when I am. 9 weeks and its off to the Western Isles again... cant wait!

good luck

barry


----------

